# Indoor substation



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Why would someone go through the trouble of using air insulated gear and then build an entire building around it? :blink: Also take I look at 5:30, Id think that would do better outside?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Heavy snows ?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the illusion of security ?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

No idea, but thats some cost to build and maintain that thing.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

maybe it was done to blend in with it's surroundings. like a residential neighborhood. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Perhaps some cold war bomb shelter design?

~CS~


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wait, you don't think they re-purposed an existing building that happened to be in a suitable location?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Perhaps some cold war bomb shelter design?
> 
> ~CS~


It might be now that I think about it. But I dont see that building or the overhead lines surviving a fall out. 





splatz said:


> Wait, you don't think they re-purposed an existing building that happened to be in a suitable location?



Its possible now that I think about it. Getting the beast in there would be tough, but it looks like its on wheels.


----------



## dtmartin408 (Nov 11, 2012)

We've got equipment and stations like that all over the system I work on. They are some of our oldest stations from the early 20's/30's, they are in highly populated/congested areas, in the heart of a major downtown area. They are also from an era of building things big, solid, and oversized when labor/material appears to have been free. Some of the stations are multiple floors high(5,6,7 floors). The design has a very small foot print compared to the space it would take to build it out doors. The building structure offers security above what just a fence could. The equipment is not exposed to the elements such as wind, rain, snow, ice, and animal intrusion. We've got indoor 120KV, 40KV, 24KV, 13.2KV, and 4.8KV. One of the biggest problems I see with this type of equipment and design is that when a piece of equipment fails the collateral damage is significantly greater. But these stations have been in service in our system for nearly 100 years and they will never be replace, just maintained, and upgraded.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

It's a union thing ... New contract says they don't have to work outside :whistling2:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I take it they don't have hard hats in Russia? My bet is that there's a nearby cooling tower,(CT slime causes flash-overs) or it's near the ocean, or both.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

joebanana said:


> I take it they don't have hard hats in Russia?


They just have less sue-happy sissies there.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> It might be now that I think about it. But I dont see that building or the overhead lines surviving a fall out ... .






Mayby it is near " Chenoble "


Russias favorite Nuke .



Don


----------

